# breeding irritans



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

what size tank would be suffient to try to and breed some irritans just a pair..also how hard and at about what size can you tell the difference between male and female?and does anyone know if this has been done before?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

lightning2004 said:


> what size tank would be suffient to try to and breed some irritans just a pair..also how hard and at about what size can you tell the difference between male and female?and does anyone know if this has been done before?
> [snapback]1140567[/snapback]​


They have never been breed before in the home aquarium. There is no known way to visual tell the difference between males and females.

You should read at opefe the irritans information page..


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

i will look into it thanx man..


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

It was tried before in a 300 gallon tank with no success. I would get them young and small, raise them up and try to have them live together for a year or so before the attempts of breeding.


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

i will try to find them around 2'' and get around 5-10 of them..what size tank do you think this would require?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I believe the last guy tried 3 irritans in a 300 gallon planted tank. I think one irritan was killed, or he had to seperate. But he started with adult sized irritans. Grosse Gurke has a few in a tank. I would look into getting around 7, then if theres one that causes a problem, remove him.


----------

